# Friend got hit with shrapnel standing behind....two casings and a Taurus revolver



## HelpMePlease (Nov 11, 2017)

My husband shot two rounds of CII ammo in a Taurus 17 HMR revolver 8 shot snub nose. Somehow, our friend standing behind him and to the left of him got two pieces of shrapnel in his abdomin. He is fine and recently had it removed with surgery. But we can’t figure out what caused this... the gun, the ammo, ??

One casing has no bottom base, completely gone and split twice near the neck (is this the metal that hit our friend)
One casing has two deep creases (a few photos of this one to show both creases)

Gun seems fine although we aren’t going to shoot it.

Health Insurance company wants further info so how do we determine what is to blame?

What causes shrapnel to fly back? 

HelpMePlease....


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I would check the timing of the revolver. Be sure it is unloaded then check again. pull hammer back slow then wiggle cylinder make sure it is locked in place without out the wiggle. if you can turn the cylinder either way it is out of time. you need to check each hole.


----------



## HelpMePlease (Nov 11, 2017)

rustygun said:


> i would check the timing of the revolver. Be sure it is unloaded then check again. Pull hammer back slow then wiggle cylinder make sure it is locked in place without out the wiggle. If you can turn the cylinder either way it is out of time. You need to check each hole.


thank you very much....


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

If you haven't already, you need to contact Taurus ASAP. Most likely, they will want the gun returned to them, as well as some of the same ammo that was being fired.

Maybe have a local gunsmith take a quick look at it. *Do not* let him/her disassemble any part of the gun. Inspect only! Be sure to get an opinion in writing.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

In this case, it sounds as if the cylinder is loose in the pistol's frame, creating excessive headspace (a technical term).
If you can move the cylinder forward and back for any noticeable amount, within the frame, then the pistol is defective.
It also seems as if the cylinder's chambers could be bored oversize, which would cause body splits as your pictures show. But that may not be the case: A loose cylinder and the resulting excessive headspace would cause the same thing, as the fired case moves to the rear under the pressure of burning powder.

In any case, assuming that you used the appropriate ammunition, the pistol is defective.
The manufacturer is at fault.

This sort of thing seems typical of Taurus products. A cursory search of the web will bring up hundreds of stories detailing innumerable facts about Taurus's very poor (or non-existent) quality control.
Not every Taurus gun exhibits this poor quality, but enough of them do to be an impressive warning against buying Taurus products.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

It is a Taurus. Need I say more!!! Do not send to Taurus if there is going to be any possible legal action. If Taurus is told someone was injured and mailed back for repair they will claim they never received it . It will be gone.I have read about similar situations on other forum with Taurus. Would have it checked by a gunsmith to confirm it is the gun. Then hold it for awhile just in case . Do not use it again until repaired.


----------



## HelpMePlease (Nov 11, 2017)

paratrooper said:


> If you haven't already, you need to contact Taurus ASAP. Most likely, they will want the gun returned to them, as well as some of the same ammo that was being fired.
> 
> Maybe have a local gunsmith take a quick look at it. *Do not* let him/her disassemble any part of the gun. Inspect only! Be sure to get an opinion in writing.


Thank you!!!


----------



## HelpMePlease (Nov 11, 2017)

Thank you! Very helpful you are!


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Was the ammo full jacketed ? 
What material did they remove from the abdomen? Lead ? Rim fire brass ? 
A doctors report might be very important. 
Drs have great credibility in the eyes of justice.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Well, I'm going to give another scenario which may be possible.

The ammunition! Hyper velocity 17HMR and other hyper velocity rimfire calibers have been known to experience case rupture. At least in my own personal experience shooting them from a rifle. 

Perhaps it was a bad lot of ammo? Caveat, this still doesn't explain the other mangled cases looking like having been fired out of a oversized chamber?


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

pic said:


> Was the ammo full jacketed ?
> What material did they remove from the abdomen? Lead ? Rim fire brass ?
> A doctors report might be very important.
> Drs have great credibility in the eyes of justice.


Pic, it was the back of the rimfire case on the second shot(pic 2). If you look closely the entire rim of the cartridge in pic 2 is missing.

Suffice to say this is another very good reason to where proper eye protection!


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

denner12 said:


> Well, I'm going to give another scenario which may be possible.
> 
> The ammunition! Hyper velocity 17HMR and other hyper velocity rimfire calibers have been known to experience case rupture. At least in my own personal experience shooting them from a rifle.
> 
> Perhaps it was a bad lot of ammo? Caveat, this still doesn't explain the other mangled cases looking like having been fired out of a oversized chamber?


The rim fire brass is thinner, and the higher velocity rim fires seem to be pushing the limits with the higher velocity. 
With a few inadequacies that Steve mentions above, you have a recipe for disaster.
Denner , I believe your spot on correct.


----------

